# Golden with skin problems - large black areas



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I don't think the pigmentation is unusual for Golden's but the hair loss is. My puppy had scabies and the only thing that worked was Revolution. It is a topical flea control that I had to use every two weeks for 3 months. I also put some cooked, plain oatmeal in her breakfast to help improve her skin and hydration.

Her skin did not look scablike though. She only had it for a few months so, I'm not sure what it would look like if it continued for years. It took them a long time to find the mite through scrapings and we tried treating for mange first with antibiotics. Fortunately, I was one of the few humans that will actually react to mites so it was apparent it was some kind of mite and they had to keep scraping until they found the culprit.

However, if your dog was given Ivermectin, that should have treated for scabies.

That is the only experience I have with skin conditions so hopefully someone else can help you more.

p.s. I did a quick search and it mentioned that thyroid problems or allergies can cause hair loss too.


----------



## paulaama (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Wenderwoman
thanks for your answer! Maybe i should give oatmeal a try? Since a week we're giving our dog apple vinager, as it was said it should help avoiding itchyness...
He was treated with ivermectin, but it didn't seem to help! The injection we're giving him now should also treat against scabies, it is a wide spectral injection against menge in general. 
he has not tyroid problems, but allergy, well, he might have allergy! but against what? the plants he has contact with is basically rosemary. and now basilicum. we clean his area with water and neutral liquid soap. tricky...
if anything changes, i'll keep you informed.
best regards,
Paula.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Has he had a thyroid panel done. A low normal is to low for goldens and tbey really need a full panel not just a t4....I'm not sure where you live what they offer for this but it would be what I would be looking for if he were my dog. Our foster dog has spots like that on his elbows that are clearing up now that he is on thyroid medications....not saying thats it for sure with your boy...jmo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paulaama (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Mayve!
thanks for your answer. He did blood test that cover the full panel of thyroid issues but we're going to repeat them, in order to see if something went wrong. i read several times that skin diseases might have its origins in thyroid disfunctions. let's see...


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

One thing about mange, you won't see quick results on treating it! I don't have as much experience with sarcoptic mange (save it seems we have a few cases once a month when the dermatologist comes to town) but I know with demodex you often have to wait weeks or even longer to see results.  A co-worker's pit bull and his brother both came down with demodex when they were puppies and it took a good two months or so before they seemed more normal again. Did a skin scrape come back as positive for any kind of mite?

That skin definitely looks thickened from constant irritation. Only thing I don't see that anyone asked was if you guys every tried doing a food change trial? Food allergies can be the biggest pain (and they always still seem to have something environmental I swear) for diagnosing since it takes a lot of strict changes and a good 2 months again before you see results. But it is something else to see. Did they do any kind of allergy testing with your dog? I know there's a few different ways to do it, and with all this it may be worth it in the long run.

My golden has mild allergies. Thankfully outside of one really nasty hot spot he landed with after an ear infection a year and a half ago, he's been mostly covered. But his skin sure can dry out on me. My shepherd has food allergies. She's allergic to chicken for certain. She would itch like mad, her ears were terrible, she would chew on her feet for a good 20 minutes (literally sawing her teeth between her toes) and wake me up with reverse sneezing fits. Soon as we moved to a novel protein diet, it basically all disappeared thankfully. Not completely perfect, but vastly better. 

I wish you guys luck! Skin issues are the worst. :/ Hard to diagnose and even harder to treat a lot of the time.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-dark-skin-extreme-hair-loss.html#post7371226 Didn't realize Carlos came here to sell his tonic on 6 different threads. Please do not use this. See simplistic explanation of why not on the link.

*edit: there were posts here that were selling a very dangerous product- removed due to the spam link in them. But ya'll all brush up on your witchdoctor meds today lol!


----------



## seugoldenretriever (May 31, 2018)

If you want to know more about the Golden Blacks access to https://seugoldenretriever.com/golden-retriever-preto-filhote/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

seugoldenretriever said:


> If you want to know more about the Golden Blacks access to https://seugoldenretriever.com/golden-retriever-preto-filhote/


FYI-members will need to translate pages to be able to read them.


----------



## Laura Osorio (Feb 9, 2021)

paulaama said:


> Hi guys!
> We're striving against our Dopi's skin issue since a long time. We took him to different vets, one of them was a dermatologist, and none of them could heal our dog. So i found this forum by accident, searching for help in internet
> Our dog is now 6,5 years old. He has shown skin problems since at least 2 years ago. As he was younger, he had hair loss at the elbow, and we thought it was from laying on hard ground (so thought the vet as well). But then he came to loose hair in other places and the skin in those places became black. In the belly, for example, at first he had some black spots that became larger,and larger and cannot be called spots anymore. We ran blood tests, fungal tests (were positive)... He was treated with itraconazole for a really long time. Since 3 months he has taken no more medicine for that, only injections against menge. But nothing really helps! We tried different medicinal shampoos, more baths, less baths (and that's another thing: 2 dais after the bath he stinks already), skin lotions, moisturizers, everything the vets tould us.
> He scratches himself a lot. He has black spots even in his ears. And his skin is scabby, even in the places that are pink. except for the stratching, he is very normal, loving and lovely, loves to play and to taque a walk. I took pictures, and hope that you guys can help me. i ask in advance for pacience for my english, as it is not my mother language.
> ...





paulaama said:


> Hi guys!
> We're striving against our Dopi's skin issue since a long time. We took him to different vets, one of them was a dermatologist, and none of them could heal our dog. So i found this forum by accident, searching for help in internet
> Our dog is now 6,5 years old. He has shown skin problems since at least 2 years ago. As he was younger, he had hair loss at the elbow, and we thought it was from laying on hard ground (so thought the vet as well). But then he came to loose hair in other places and the skin in those places became black. In the belly, for example, at first he had some black spots that became larger,and larger and cannot be called spots anymore. We ran blood tests, fungal tests (were positive)... He was treated with itraconazole for a really long time. Since 3 months he has taken no more medicine for that, only injections against menge. But nothing really helps! We tried different medicinal shampoos, more baths, less baths (and that's another thing: 2 dais after the bath he stinks already), skin lotions, moisturizers, everything the vets tould us.
> He scratches himself a lot. He has black spots even in his ears. And his skin is scabby, even in the places that are pink. except for the stratching, he is very normal, loving and lovely, loves to play and to taque a walk. I took pictures, and hope that you guys can help me. i ask in advance for pacience for my english, as it is not my mother language.
> ...


Hi Paula! My name is Laura. Even this was 8 years ago, I need your help. My dog, Poker (1year and a half) is starting to develop the same thing your baby dog had. We are desperate because we have done EVERYTHING and it doesn't change. You figured it out how to treat your dog? I cry everyday because of it. I can't take it. Can you please help me?


----------



## Echo1224 (Oct 18, 2021)

Laura Osorio said:


> Hi Paula! My name is Laura. Even this was 8 years ago, I need your help. My dog, Poker (1year and a half) is starting to develop the same thing your baby dog had. We are desperate because we have done EVERYTHING and it doesn't change. You figured it out how to treat your dog? I cry everyday because of it. I can't take it. Can you please help me?


----------



## Echo1224 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hey Laura, my Golden Echo has these symptoms too. His ears also get very smelly. After about 2 days after a bath, he is not pleasent to pet. He feels dirty/ greasy. He had mange when he was a puppy. We have tried different shampoo's and meds with no avail. Did you ever figure something out that worked for you dog?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Echo1224 said:


> Hey Laura, my Golden Echo has these symptoms too. His ears also get very smelly. After about 2 days after a bath, he is not pleasent to pet. He feels dirty/ greasy. He had mange when he was a puppy. We have tried different shampoo's and meds with no avail. Did you ever figure something out that worked for you dog?


The member above hasn't been on the Forum in 8 months, you probably won't get a reply from them. 

Have you consulted a Vet Dermatologist? 

If not, you can find one at this link-

acvd.org | Home | Veterinarians with specialized training in skin, ears, and allergy


----------

